#  > Prikbord >  > Gedichten en Gezegden >  gebroken man.

## Mezelf_man

salam aleykoum.


Ik voel verdriet en spijt in mijn hart.
Verdriet omdat ik de leugen met de waarheid heb verwart.
Spijt omdat ik het lot heb getart.

Mijn gedachten richten zich naar het juiste, mijn daden naar het valse
Mijn geweten kwelt me en laat me niet met rust.
Alles wat ik mezelf aandoe daar ben ik me terdege van bewust.
Al wat ik mezelf ontzeg is mentale rust.

Ik heb mezelf bitterheid geschonken.
Zoveel bitterheid dat ik erin ben verdronken.

De weg die ik heb bewandeld zou me vreugde brengen en mijn lijden wegnemen, het enige wat het heeft gedaan is mijn lijden verlengen en mij nog meer verdriet gegeven.

De smaak van zoetigheid ken ik niet meer, en zal ik ook niet kennen zolang ik niet terug keer.
Terug naar het pad van de waarheid, terug naar het pad van zekerheid.

O Allah ik weet niet of ik mezelf ooit kan vergeven maar ik hoop dat jij dat wel kan.
Geef me wat rust in mijn leven, een grote wens van een gebroken man.

----------


## Miles

Sterkte!

----------


## Dame Blanche

mooi! Moge Allah je rust geven in je hart.

----------


## Mezelf_man

> Sterkte!


dank u

----------


## Mezelf_man

> mooi! Moge Allah je rust geven in je hart.


amien, barak Allahoe fiek

----------


## IBKIS

Stoer. Kon ik maar zo mooi verwoorden wat ik dacht. Moge God je leiden.

----------


## Mezelf_man

> Stoer. Kon ik maar zo mooi verwoorden wat ik dacht. Moge God je leiden.


dank je wel

----------


## Riffijnste

Het oprecht berouw tonen op zich is je op de goede weg bevinden. In Shaa Allah dat je met behulp van Allah Ta'ala en de waarheid je weg helemaal terug vindt, that the nights no longer frighten you and the days lighten up. Khayr In Shaa Allah

----------


## Mezelf_man

> Het oprecht berouw tonen op zich is je op de goede weg bevinden. In Shaa Allah dat je met behulp van Allah Ta'ala en de waarheid je weg helemaal terug vindt, that the nights no longer frighten you and the days lighten up. Khayr In Shaa Allah


InshaAllah, dank je wel.

----------


## Saloua21

Prachtig. Mooi beschreven

----------


## Desi-Verhalen

Respect voor je dat je jouw gevoelens op papier durft te zetten. Super mooi geschreven. May Allah bless you.

----------


## Mezelf_man

> Prachtig. Mooi beschreven


dank u.

----------


## Mezelf_man

> Respect voor je dat je jouw gevoelens op papier durft te zetten. Super mooi geschreven. May Allah bless you.


amien, dank je wel.

----------


## RdamseRiffia

Heel mooi verwoord Ma sha Allah! 

Moge Allah Subhanna wa ta'alaa jouw bijstaan in deze moeilijke periode en je veel sbar schenken.

----------


## Mezelf_man

> Heel mooi verwoord Ma sha Allah! 
> 
> Moge Allah Subhanna wa ta'alaa jouw bijstaan in deze moeilijke periode en je veel sbar schenken.


amien, baarak Allahoe fiek.

----------


## Farahtjeeuuh

mooi geschreven moge allah jou helpen in moeilijke tijden insallah

----------


## A7ad

Bedankt voor het plaatsen van dit stuk

Verdriet omdat ik de leugen met de waarheid heb verwart.... 1 zin die zoveel emoties heeft losmaakt. 

Moge allah swt ons allen vergeven voor de leugens die we onszelf hebben voorgehouden als waarheden, tegen beter weten in.

----------


## Mezelf_man

> Bedankt voor het plaatsen van dit stuk
> 
> Verdriet omdat ik de leugen met de waarheid heb verwart.... 1 zin die zoveel emoties heeft losmaakt. 
> 
> Moge allah swt ons allen vergeven voor de leugens die we onszelf hebben voorgehouden als waarheden, tegen beter weten in.


is graag gedaan.
moge Allah swt ons allemaal(degenen die willen geleid worden) leiden, amien.

----------


## dienaresvanAllah88

Prachtig

----------


## Roemana

machaAllah heel mooi verwoord...Allah is groot en vergevensgezind. Deze heilige dagen zijn misschien een mooie gelegenheid om berouw te tonen en vergeving te vragen. zeg...Allahuma innaka 3afoewon toehibu al afwa fa foe anni!

----------


## Mezelf_man

> machaAllah heel mooi verwoord...Allah is groot en vergevensgezind. Deze heilige dagen zijn misschien een mooie gelegenheid om berouw te tonen en vergeving te vragen. zeg...Allahuma innaka 3afoewon toehibu al afwa fa foe anni!


barak Allahoe fiek voor je nasi7a.

----------


## Mss_Awake

TbarkaAllah a3lik, I takes a lot of courage for a man to admit his mistakes and take responsibility for his acts.

Petje af, zeer netjes geschreven!

----------


## Mezelf_man

> TbarkaAllah a3lik, I takes a lot of courage for a man to admit his mistakes and take responsibility for his acts.
> 
> Petje af, zeer netjes geschreven!


baarak Allahoe fiek

----------


## Batata Helwa

:brozac:

----------


## salwa xxx

Moge allah subhana wata3ala jouw pijn verzachten amien!!!

----------


## Mezelf_man

> Moge allah subhana wata3ala jouw pijn verzachten amien!!!


amien, barak Allahoe fiek

----------


## piepdemuis

Allah zegenen je!

----------


## Oeghtmuslima

Waww Maa Shaa Allaah, je woorden. Moge Allah je rust geven in je leven en je bijstaan in je gehele leven. 
Na regen komt zonneschijn. Zolang je sabr blijft hebben zal Allah subhana wa ta3ala je alles vergemakkelijken! 
Ghair In Sha Allaah!

----------


## Mezelf_man

> Waww Maa Shaa Allaah, je woorden. Moge Allah je rust geven in je leven en je bijstaan in je gehele leven. 
> Na regen komt zonneschijn. Zolang je sabr blijft hebben zal Allah subhana wa ta3ala je alles vergemakkelijken! 
> Ghair In Sha Allaah!


barak Allahoe fiek .
amien.

----------


## Crystallounge

Mooi gedicht

----------


## DeoVolente*

C'est la vie.

----------


## Lianah

Prachtig!!!

----------


## Meriam1977

Als je zoveel spijt hebt dan wordt het je zeker vergeven...

----------


## dalal1986

Mashaa Allah wat een prachtig gedicht!!! Ik denk dat wat je voelt als berouw al een heel goed teken voor je moet zijn! Allah swt is vergevensgezindt voor zijn berouwvolle dienaar en zal je inshaa allah snel de rust schenken die je zoekt.

----------


## isdatzo2014

Oeeff oefff oeffff
Mooie woorden

----------


## Mezelf_man

> Oeeff oefff oeffff
> Mooie woorden


dank je wel bro

----------


## HbvsNC

Veel sterkte

----------


## Mezelf_man

Allah oemma lak al7amd 7ata tarda
wa lak al7amd idza radiet
wa lak al7amd ba3da ridaa.

soeb7aanak.

----------


## _Desiderium_

Mooie liedje man.

----------


## Mezelf_man

> Mooie liedje man.


Het is geen liedje maar thx

----------


## springop

sterkte!

----------


## Mezelf_man

> sterkte!


thx, alhamdoelilah

----------


## berkani45

aiman

----------


## Elamirah

Wat mooi!  :love:

----------


## miss_design

Mooi gezegd! Wat ik u kan zeggen is : 'Humor en geduld zijn de kamelen waarmee je door alle woestijnen kunt gaan' ... zelfs zoekt men jaren naar rust, je zal het zelf vinden als je alles accepteer en het leven possitief ingaat. Allah awnek!

----------


## Neutraal12

mooi gezegd respect

----------


## .Desiderium.

> salam aleykoum.
> 
> 
> Ik voel verdriet en spijt in mijn hart.
> Verdriet omdat ik de leugen met de waarheid heb verwart.
> Spijt omdat ik het lot heb getart.
> 
> Mijn gedachten richten zich naar het juiste, mijn daden naar het valse
> Mijn geweten kwelt me en laat me niet met rust.
> ...


Mooi geschreven man.

----------


## Je suis Mitch

> salam aleykoum.
> 
> 
> Ik voel verdriet en spijt in mijn hart.
> Verdriet omdat ik de leugen met de waarheid heb verwart.
> Spijt omdat ik het lot heb getart.
> 
> Mijn gedachten richten zich naar het juiste, mijn daden naar het valse
> Mijn geweten kwelt me en laat me niet met rust.
> ...


Prachtig geschreven alleen [ 1 kanttekening met goede bedoelingen hoor ] = 1 voor laatste strofe, regel =

O Allah ik weet niet of ik mezelf ooit kan vergeven maar ik hoop dat jij dat wel kan.

-----> je kan niet tegen Allah / God ----jij---zeggen-----mischien :U

verder prachtig gedicht chapeau

----------


## Mezelf_man

Barak Allah fiekoem voor jullie positieve reacties.

----------


## Amazigh__

Hoe vaak ik m ook lees. Het is en blijft een mooi gedicht. Een van de mooiste die ik hier ooit heb gelezen.

Respect!

----------


## Hawa

Dit gedicht is waarheid
in gevoel
die gevoel
die je nooit mag tonen
in al je kwetsbaarheid.

Maar zie dan hier
maak je eigen gevoel waarheid
je denken
je zijn
je welzijn
je kracht
en dan al die liefde
die je krijgt
en vervult
in al die vrijheden
al die vrijheden
waarop
je niet eens mag leunen
vrijheden
die geen vrijheden
inluiden
maar ik zie
iedereen verhult
in liefde
mededogen
respect
en vooral
in al die liefde
Inscha Allah,

dankje wel, en iedereen op dit moment, fijne dag...

----------


## Mezelf_man

> Hoe vaak ik m ook lees. Het is en blijft een mooi gedicht. Een van de mooiste die ik hier ooit heb gelezen.
> 
> Respect!


Dank je wel Amazigh.
Dit gedicht gaat in eerste plaats over mezelf maar het spreekt veel mensen aan omdat heel veel mensen zich in dit gedicht kunnen terug vinden.

----------


## Mezelf_man

Hawa dank je voor je aparte reactie, jij bent de eerste die reageert met een gedicht.

----------


## Joes

Very Nice

----------


## magna12

Dichters krijgen al de meiden.

----------


## Hawa

Lang geleden in verbanning voor jou....

De strekkende Nijl, de stromende Nijl!

Elke golf zit de vorige achterna,
Om haar te omarmen,klagend over het lange wachten;
De wind heeft de golven samengebracht,
Kijk hoe ze elkaar omhelzen na het lange smachten!

O, groot geluk van geliefden: golf vond eindelijk golfin!

Ahmad Rami (20ste eeuw) gezongen door Oum Kalthoum

----------


## Ruub

zoveel frustratie en motivatie Vandaar verklaar ik ze in zinnen 
die in mijn hoofd zitten 
en zich soms naar buiten uitte en willen glippen
Ik wil niet blijven denken aan dingen 
die mij dwarszitten 
Kom met keiharde teksten 
die andere misschien kwetsen 
Ik Voldoe helaas niet aan iedereen zijn wensen .....

----------


## meera786

> zoveel frustratie en motivatie Vandaar verklaar ik ze in zinnen 
> die in mijn hoofd zitten 
> en zich soms naar buiten uitte en willen glippen
> Ik wil niet blijven denken aan dingen 
> die mij dwarszitten 
> Kom met keiharde teksten 
> die andere misschien kwetsen 
> Ik Voldoe helaas niet aan iedereen zijn wensen .....


Ik vind het prachtig....en het leven kan zoveel mooier zijn zonder al die mensen die je pijn doen. Maar eerlijk dan zitten we in de verkeerde wereld....dit is geen Jannah. Probeer zulke mensen te vermijden. 
Leef je een stuk gelukkiger.

----------


## NoZigzag

> Dichters krijgen al de meiden.


denk je? -- valt tegen hoor

----------


## meera786

> denk je? -- valt tegen hoor


Nee kies een keer voor je eigen geluk....en wees bewust dat het leven beproevingen geeft van de mensen van wie je houdt.
Trek een lijn alleen tot hier.
Laat zien dat daar niemand overheen mag lopen. Verdiep je meer in Allah leer hem kennen en zijn barmhartigheid...pas daarna zul je mensen leren vergeven.
Ik leer nog elke dag hoe ik om moet gaan met mn pijn. Ik verkrop niks als ik moet huilen moet ik huilen en huilen licht je hart.
Ik hoef me niet groot te houden dat deden de profeten ook niet zij waren ook mensen met emoties. Controle moet je niet over je emoties hebben maar over je acties. 
Lees en leer...dan zul je weten wat het leven eigenlijk wilt vertellen we moeten een keer terug naar onze schepper...laten we met een zuiver hart terug gaan....juist je emoties opkroppen heeft effect op je gezondheid.
Verwerk op de juiste manier....dan komt het met Allah 's wil goed.

----------


## Hawa

Het leven is een groeiproces. Je komt niet voor niks op deze wereld. En je weet ook niet waar je opgroeit.
Het is in dit leven je zelf blijven ontdekken. Steeds maar weer keer op keer. Jezelf in je eigen spiegel kunnen zien dat je iets waard bent. Dat je je eigen fouten ziet. En er van gaat leren. Ik ga even zoeken naar die spreuk van deze dag.
Uit het boek Wijsheid uit het Midden-Oosten.

De zon geeft zich in stukken door de gaten in het huis,
Maar sluit je de vensters en deuren dan ben je die stukken kwijt.

Djalal-al-Din Rumi (15e eeuw).

fijne dag iedereen.

----------


## GreatHonour

diepzinnigheid

----------


## Salam8180

Ik weet ook eentje 
Als een kip een buffel baart ,dan word zijn gat een openhaard

----------

